# So stellen Sie mit Hilfe des PCGH-Preisvergleichs den perfekten PC zusammen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu So stellen Sie mit Hilfe des PCGH-Preisvergleichs den perfekten PC zusammen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: So stellen Sie mit Hilfe des PCGH-Preisvergleichs den perfekten PC zusammen


----------



## SaKuL (25. Dezember 2010)

Find ich irgendwie sinnlos:

Sandy Bridge Motherboards in der Liste, obwohl es die benötigten CPUs noch nicht gibt.
Ein ITX-Case in der Liste, aber die Boards dafür nicht.
Sockel 1366 CPUs in der Liste, aber die Boards nicht.
Kein Trippel-Channel Ram in der Liste, aber die CPUs.

Das hilft jetzt einem Neueinsteiger genau was?
Alle anderen wissen eh was sie wollen...


----------



## Gnome (25. Dezember 2010)

Jemand, der sich nicht mit dem Thema befasst, wird eh kaum hier im Forum oder bei PCGH vorbeischauen. Die gehn lieber indn Media Markt, lassen sich dort von "Fachmännern" die im Bereich PC wirklich 0% Ahnung haben, beraten und kaufen am Ende den "Schrottrechner", der völlig überteuert zugleich ist. Also kann man sich so ne Listung eigentlich sparen, wie sie hier aufgelistet ist. Zudem sind Boards dabei, wo es noch nichtmal die CPU gibt. Zudem sollte das ganze noch in INTEL und AMD gegliedert werden. Am Ende kauft noch einer ne AMD CPU mit nem Intel Board


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2010)

SaKuL schrieb:


> Find ich irgendwie sinnlos:
> 
> Sandy Bridge Motherboards in der Liste, obwohl es die benötigten *CPUs* noch nicht gibt.







> Und @alle anderen Bei Bernies PC Shop (Klick) sind die SBs und Mainboards schon verfügbar


von wa1lock


hier:
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at EU


----------

